# Seagate 2 TB Problems ............. What should i do ?



## Ironman (Sep 18, 2013)

i bought a Seagate 2TB internal 
3 weeks ago

within that time some problems arose
.........................
Sometimes the speeds just get down to 
3MBps Sequential R/W

instead of 100+

this is the third time it happened

many times there are errors in the partitions
which get corrected in chkdisk

Will update more problems as i face them

WHAT SHOULD I DO ??

Purchased from VEDANT , Kolkata..................


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 24, 2013)

slow speed can be caused by while you are copying make sure none of your antiviruses type software are scanning is in process. 
just stop scanning and speed will increase.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 24, 2013)

shop won't replace a 3 week old HDD. first test it using some HDD check program (like SeaTools) for bad sectors. as you said there are reports of errors, bad sector is a possibility in which case take it to Accel Frontline and they should replace the HDD in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 7, 2013)

ax3 said:


> plz do exchange / replace it asap


called vedant and they told me they cant do anything ....... told me to go to seagate warranty centre



TheHumanBot said:


> slow speed can be caused by while you are copying make sure none of your antiviruses type software are scanning is in process.
> just stop scanning and speed will increase.


No AV or Anti spyware was running



sam said:


> shop won't replace a 3 week old HDD. first test it using some HDD check program (like SeaTools) for bad sectors. as you said there are reports of errors, bad sector is a possibility in which case take it to Accel Frontline and they should replace the HDD in a couple of weeks time.



Searched with Seatools ............. No Bad Sectors came up !!

But sometimes during windows start up every time it checks for errors and corrects them


----------

